# Trophies Being Caught in Seadrift, TX. 7/27/17



## Captain Nathan Beabout (Mar 27, 2007)

Today's trip went just as I hoped. We walked the same stretch of shoreline as the day before, knowing there was big fish around. From 6-9am the bite was aggressive, with several 20-23" trout. Then, a healthy 26" popped a DSL pumkinseed soft plastic. 
We left and chased some reds for a few hours, only to return to the same spot about 1pm. Only landing a handful of fish, and were about to leave when a 28" trout crushed another soft plastic. We definitely ended the day on a high note. Every fish was released today, as my guys just wanted to try and catch some solid trout! Good job guys.


----------



## OLLY (Nov 17, 2016)

Awesome trip yesterday Captain Nathan!! It was our first trip with you and we all had a great experience and we will definitely be booking with you again, it was like fishing with one of your old buddies. Thanks for putting us on solid fish all day and sharing lots of great info on the area we targeted. If your looking for a great trip on the mid-coast complex, book a trip with Capt Nathan you won't be disappointed.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Captain Nathan Beabout (Mar 27, 2007)

Yes sir, now let's go have some fun in Port Mansfield.


----------

